# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Timber type for new baseboards

## peter_sm

I am ready to put new baseboards on the house. I know there are a lot of different ways and sizes it can be done, but I am open for suggestions. There is a 600mm gap from paving to the bottom board of the house. I am thinking either 150mm boards x 3 with a 50mm gap, or 100mm boards x 4 with a 50mm gap. Or even 5 x 90mm boards with a 30mm gap 
I suppose timber sizes will count, and I would prefer not to start with wetcut or really rough sawn treated pine, as I have seen that twist like a pretzel in the sun. 
What other timber types would be suitable, considering intended use, location and sizing? I am going to paint the boards inside and out before fitting, and then a top outer coat once fitted.

----------


## peter_sm

I think I will just go for the 100 x 25 sawn treated timber. It is a pretty good price at under $2 a lineal metre. Dressed timber is nearly double the price.

----------


## dib

I used 150 x 25 rough sawn.  It was also under $2/m.

----------


## peter_sm

I am going to get the rough sawn. Then I will dress the outer face myself

----------


## peter_sm

I ended up getting the 100 x 25 rough sawn, and it only took about an hour to dress the outer face and chamfer the front face edges. 
I spent all day yesterday priming and painting all four sides of 14 of 5.4m lengths. 
So I walked about 1200m going along each piece to do each side and procedure etc. 
Look great, and once fitted I will do 1 last outer coat to cover the screw fixings.

----------

